# Florida 1,000-lb 12-ft Shark Caught by 4-Teen GA HS Baseball Players, April 2013



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 11, 2013)

I first saw this on 3 different local metro Atlanta TV news reports.

Dunwoody, Georgia High School teenager baseball players (4) on spring break at a baseball tournament on the Tallahassee Community College campus in Fort Lauderdale, Florida look like they did a mighty fine job hauling in this rocking behemoth Great White shark. 

News videos reported each player took their time with the rod & reel for 5-min. & rotated to the next player for 2-hours total, saying later their arms were sore from bringing the shark in to the 45-foot charter boat. 

See more details & photos at the web links below:  



Teens catch 1,000 pound great white shark

 

Apr 10, 2013

A South Florida charter crew is getting national attention for what they reeled in Tuesday morning: A great white shark. 



http://www.11alive.com/news/article/287632/3/Dunwoody-teens-catch-great-white-shark-in-Fla 

Dunwoody teens catch great white shark in Fla.

Apr 10, 2013 




> DUNWOODY, Ga. -- Some Dunwoody High School baseball players





> teenagers managed to hook a great white shark while fishing off the coast of Fort Lauderdale





> great white put up a two-hour fight before the team decided to release him





> Dunwoody High students are in Florida for a spring break baseball tournament





> four boys who did most of the work on landing the shark





http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/state/...rter-crew-only-about-a-mile-from-beach-photos 

Great white shark caught off Fort Lauderdale by charter crew only about a mile from beach (PHOTOS)

04/10/2013 


FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. 



> By using marks on the side of the boat, Perez said the great white measured 13 feet long and was about 1,000 pounds.
















http://www.local10.com/news/Fisherm...dale/-/1717324/19694346/-/5yfn9c/-/index.html 

Fishermen catch great white shark off Fort Lauderdale

Teens later release shark

Apr 10 2013 


FORT LAUDERRDALE, Fla.



> Three teenagers from Atlanta caught a 12-foot, 1,000 pound great white shark during a fishing trip about two miles from Port Everglades Tuesday.




<object name="kaltura_player_1365652428" id="kaltura_player_1365652428" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowNetworking="all" allowFullScreen="true" height="345" width="560" data="http://www.kaltura.com/index.php/kwidget/wid/1_7oorbkua/uiconf_id/12411322"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.kaltura.com/index.php/kwidget/wid/1_7oorbkua/uiconf_id/12411322"/><param name="flashVars" value=""/>video platformvideo managementvideo solutionsvideo player</object> 



http://www.wsvn.com/news/articles/local/21010325971017/out-of-town-teens-make-a-catch-to-remember/ 

Out-of-town teens make a catch to remember 


FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla.



> The boys on board were hooked up to the charter boat run by Captain Taco, out of Fort Lauderdale. "I don't think they really understood the magnitude of what had just happened," said Taco. "They were kind of in shock, and it was such a big fish. They didn't really understand how rare that is."





> Captain Taco has been doing it for 30 years and said that was easily the largest fish he has ever caught.





Here's the story details by Captain Taco Perez's blog at the web link below:  



http://www.tacohookedup.com/wblog/2...he-coast-of-fort-lauderdale-aboard-hooked-up/ 

Great White Shark off the coast of Fort Lauderdale aboard Hooked Up

April 9th, 2013 




> 180 feet of water





> he was all 13 feet of this incredible Great White estimated to be a 800 to 1000 pound eating machine





> never gotten this much exposure before, ABC, CBS, CNN, Sun Sentinel, and the list goes on and on not to mention radio show











http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2013/04/teens-hook-great-white-shark-off-coast-of-florida/ 

Teens Grapple With Great White Shark Off Coast of Florida 

Apr 10, 2013 




> teenagers out on a charter fishing trip off of Fort Lauderdale got a rare surprise when they found themselves grappling with a 12-foot, 1,000 pound great white shark


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow what a beast !


----------



## How2fish (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats to the young anglers and good on them for releasing that shark.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Theys some big fish out there!! Very nice!


----------



## Rick Blane (Apr 15, 2013)

Too big for my bucket.


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 15, 2013)

Should have just towed it in. Not a chance that shark swam away alive.


----------



## new blood (Apr 15, 2013)

*Hey Chip*

Aren't great whites a protected species? If so, they couldn't have legally brought it in, correct? I have fished those same waters and caught and mounted an 8 ft. Hammerhead when I was eight years old. Glad to see guys from my old high school  get such  a once in a life time experience.


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, they're very protected. You're not even supposed to target great whites. That was just a sarcastic comment on dragging it in. 

Cal, when are you coming back down for the giant tigers? Its about that time to blow your back out! Hope things are well for you bud.


----------

